# take a holiday in spain...



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

o.k. guys, i really need some advice and you are all so good at giving it (i mean that!  ). some of you will remember my "aaarrrgggg!" topic about the boy. well, i started dating him and things are wonderful between the two of us. i haven't felt this way about someone for years and years...i mean, i'm totally in love. here's the problem; as some of you know, i was planning on quitting my job as a junior high school ceramics/spanish teacher and moving to a spanish speaking country (preferably spain) to teach english and improve my spanish. before i started dating brett (the boy), i was planning on leaving in september. i own a condo which i was going to rent out and i was just going to work at starbucks for the summer in order to save all of my summer teacher pay-checks for spain. i think brett will come with me but there's no way he can afford to do it in september. he has his b.a. in arabic studies and would really like to go to the middle east and do the same thing to improve his arabic. i would be willing to go with him if he came with me...

so here are my questions...do you think it is silly of me to plan my life around someone i've only been dating for a few months? do you think i should just go to spain without him? should i sign the contract to teach the same position next year, here in utah, or should i not sign it? i don't want to get stuck here, but i also don't want to put myself in in a precarious position.

thanks for taking the time to read this and _any_ advice would be appreciated!

-brica


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well damn Coop, where's everybody's advice when you need it, huh? 

Quite a delimma you have on your hands, Girlie. :?

My sage advice...

At your age and with the length of time in this relationship, continue on with your previous plan of going to Spain. While there, if you really want to see this boy? (guy/man) again, save some money and send him a ticket for a wonderful holiday in Spain. Then you will know where you stand with him. Go to Spain and do some traveling. You will find some answers to many of your life's questions if you travel life's highways for a while. I believe such a life change will bring you many different paths to take.

Hope. Dream. Believe.

terri*


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with Terri. Just didn't want to be the first to say it. How long were you thinking of staying in Spain.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

terri* said:


> While there, if you really want to see this boy? (guy/man) again,


Maybe you didn't read her original post. This boy is only 10 years old! :wink:

Coop, i just want to say that i'm confident that whatever decision you decide to make will be the right one. You seem to have a good head on your shoulders. The only thing i would submit would be that you seemed quite miserable this past year at your current teaching position and, if it weren't for the boy, you would almost certainly flee to Spain (by the way, i can't tell you how jealous i am of you having that option :evil: ).

While i agree that "a few months" isn't really that long to be with someone, i also think there are times when you have to follow your heart and commit yourself to the idea of something without taking practical things like "longevity of relationship" into consideration. If you feel very strongly that you're starting to fall in love with him, then do whatever you want to do...but do it together. Or go to Spain alone with him understanding how you feel and then live a chaste existence over in Europe. But listen...if things are going really well with him and you aren't just exaggerating because you so desperately want to find someone to feel that with, then i suggest you stay with him and tough it out for another year at your school. People always talk about "Well, you're young and you shouldn't pass up the opportunity to experience this and that" which always tends to support the idea of travelling about and "finding yourself"...which, i think, is sage advice. However, one can find themselves at home too. And sometimes the best experience one can have is with another person.

But really...i think you'll make the right decision Coop...and either way know that whatever you're deciding will be the right choice. I mean, it's like choosing between drinking merlot or cabernet sauvignon...one might be a little better than the other, but at the end of the day, you're still drinking red wine! 

Keep us updated...

s.


----------

